# What to do with this.



## Magnettica (Jan 23, 2007)

I have this to work with. A big Ka-ching if it were 2005 but it's not. The 2 "sub" panels contain several double pole circuits and single pole circuits on twin "tandem" breakers. These circuits would take up 26 spaces in any new panel. My issue is even if I installed a new 30 circuit MLO panel I would still be 3 spaces short for the 7 new circuits I need to install for a kitchen remodel. 

If my calculated load allows for it, could I install a 40 circuit 200 amp rated panel board with 100 amp OCPD?


----------



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

I don't see why not


----------



## jwjrw (Jan 14, 2010)

I see no problem doing that.


----------



## Bob Badger (Apr 19, 2009)

Magnettica said:


> If my calculated load allows for it, could I install a 40 circuit 200 amp rated panel board with 100 amp OCPD?


Yes. 

I assume that main panel is a 200?

Any chance there are some unused main lugs on that main panel?

If there is you could run 200 amp conductors from them to a 200 MLO panel, eliminating the need for the 2 pole 100 and taking away of any issue of staying under 100 amps.


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

Magnettica said:


>


Oh come on Mag I just cleaned all the vomit out of my keyboard from that other thread.

I don't see anything wrong with your plan. And what does that motor starter up in the left corner next to the 16 space panel control?


----------



## jwjrw (Jan 14, 2010)

What the heck just sell em a 60 circuit...:thumbsup:


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

If there's that many circuits that need that many amps, the service is pretty much undersized. If it's a dwelling, they must be using 240v baseboard heat to use that many 2-poles.

My guess is someone has a hard-on for dedicated circuits, and I'll bet real money that 20 of those pictured could be combined into 10 or less.


----------



## Magnettica (Jan 23, 2007)

480sparky said:


> If there's that many circuits that need that many amps, the service is pretty much undersized. If it's a dwelling, they must be using 240v baseboard heat to use that many 2-poles.
> 
> My guess is someone has a hard-on for dedicated circuits, and I'll bet real money that 20 of those pictured could be combined into 10 or less.


I would guess that too but who really knows. 

Yes, it's a 200 amp main with electric baseboard heat everywhere. 

That box in the upper left hand corner is a contactor for God knows what. 

I didn't open it up and I don't know what the timer is doing either. 

All I need to be concerned with is landing 6 new kitchen circuits. 

I think if I had to redo this service completely I would use a wireway (trough) beneath and 2 nipples into to 2 200 AMP MB's.


----------



## Magnettica (Jan 23, 2007)

Oh and by the way.... 


The main panel door does not shut because of the garage door rails lmao.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Magnettica said:


> .........Yes, it's a 200 amp main with electric baseboard heat everywhere. .......



I'd get my pencil out and do a load calc.


----------



## Magnettica (Jan 23, 2007)

480sparky said:


> I'd get my pencil out and do a load calc.



You're right I'll have to do that. This lady's a real milf too but the issue is she plans to install a forced air system next summer. I felt like telling her to do that now before the kitchen.


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

480sparky said:


> I'd get my pencil out and do a load calc.


Pencils are old school, people today use computers.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Jlarson said:


> Pencils are old school, people today use computers.



I got me one of dem. I use it for gettin' on the innernet.








​


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

480sparky said:


> I got me one of dem. I use it for gettin' on the innernet.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You can run Photoshop on that?


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Jlarson said:


> You can run Photoshop on that?



I dunno. I don't have Photoshop.


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

480sparky said:


> I dunno. I don't have Photoshop.


Me neither, there are just so many other free options, why pay for photoshop.


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

Magnettica said:


> That box in the upper left hand corner is a contactor for God knows what.
> I didn't open it up and I don't know what the timer is doing either.


Perhaps it's connected with the baseboard heat or lighting or something like that.


----------



## JohnR (Apr 12, 2010)

That contactor may run a water heater that is/was timer controlled by the POCO. 
Good luck, you may find you need a larger service than the two hundred when you get done.


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

Jlarson said:


> Pencils are old school, people today use computers.


I use a sun powered calculator.. who walks around with a computer to add numbers up.. :blink:


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

Black4Truck said:


> I use a sun powered calculator.. who walks around with a computer to add numbers up.. :blink:


one acronym for ya, PDA :yes:


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

I don't want to open a can of worms.. but the contactor might control outside lighting.


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

Black4Truck said:


> I don't want to open a can of worms.. but the contactor might control outside lighting.


Like landscape lighting? :laughing::laughing:


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

Jlarson said:


> one acronym for ya, PDA :yes:


I don't even text message and I don't need a PDA.. :no:


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

Black4Truck said:


> I don't even text message and I don't need a PDA.. :no:


I don't carry my PDA anymore either just a droid.


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

Jlarson said:


> Like landscape lighting? :laughing::laughing:


THAT was my can of worms I was trying to keep closed..  :laughing:


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

Black4Truck said:


> THAT was my can of worms I was trying to keep closed..  :laughing:


Well I opened that can or is it box?


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

Jlarson said:


> Well I opened that can or is it box?


That would be cans.. all I am going to say about _that_.. 
:jester:


----------



## Bob Badger (Apr 19, 2009)




----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

Bob Badger said:


>


LMAO.. :laughing::laughing:


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

B4T gets worms in cans like this










BTW when I did an image search for this can all these other pictures came up, I was like these are familiar, then I saw one I took, and realized a lot of the ET pictures come up on a search for Scotchkote, even avatar pictures came up in the search.:laughing:


----------



## Magnettica (Jan 23, 2007)

Bob Badger said:


> Yes.
> 
> I assume that main panel is a 200?
> 
> ...



Hmmm I think the SEC's go directly to the main breaker. I don't think I could put a double lug on there and meet 110.3(B) but I will check if I get the kitchen work.


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

Jlarson said:


> B4T gets worms in cans like this
> 
> 
> 
> ...


People coming to this site for the first time, are going to walk away thinking electricians are a very strange breed.. :laughing:


----------



## Rudeboy (Oct 6, 2009)

Jlarson said:


> , even avatar pictures came up in the search.:laughing:


I did a search and guess who's avatar came up first...


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

Black4Truck said:


> People coming to this site for the first time, are going to walk away thinking electricians are a very strange breed.. :laughing:


We are a strange breed.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Rudeboy said:


> I did a search and guess who's avatar came up first...


Search for _what_? :001_huh:


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

480sparky said:


> Search for _what_? :001_huh:


http://lmgtfy.com/?q=electrician+talk+Scotchkote

Then hit images :thumbup:


----------



## Magnettica (Jan 23, 2007)

Black4Truck said:


> People coming to this site for the first time, are going to walk away thinking electricians are a very strange breed.. :laughing:




Our breed is always misunderstood. 

Hell, most people think we're rich, talk about a misunderstanding. :laughing:


----------



## Rudeboy (Oct 6, 2009)

480sparky said:


> Search for _what_? :001_huh:


Googled skotchkote.
:thumbup:


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

Jlarson said:


> http://lmgtfy.com/?q=electrician+talk+Scotchkote
> 
> Then hit images :thumbup:


Where do I find "images" tab :blink:


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

Magnettica said:


> Our breed is always misunderstood.
> 
> Hell, most people think we're rich, talk about a misunderstanding. :laughing:


Hell someone asked me if you needed a degree to be a sparky the other day.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Black4Truck said:


> Where do I find "images" tab :blink:









​


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Jlarson said:


> Hell someone asked me if you needed a degree to be a sparky the other day.



"Hell yes! That's why I charge so much! And that's why I'm rich!"


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

Black4Truck said:


> Where do I find "images" tab :blink:


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Black4Truck said:


> Where do I find "images" tab :blink:










​


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

Jlarson said:


>


It was more like WTF.. I had to click on "more" to find images :thumbsup:


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Black4Truck said:


> It was more like WTF.. I had to click on "more" to find images :thumbsup:


You been sniffin' too much Scotchkote.








​


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

Black4Truck said:


> It was more like WTF.. I had to click on "more" to find images :thumbsup:


Aw good you found the image tab, how's it feel to be out of your pvc box, er I mean cave? 

:laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## Magnettica (Jan 23, 2007)

Jlarson said:


> Hell someone asked me if you needed a degree to be a sparky the other day.


And you told them yes right :laughing:


----------



## Magnettica (Jan 23, 2007)

jlarson said:


>


rotflmfao
rotflmfao
rotflmfao
rotflmfao
rotflmfao
v
v
rotflmfao
v
v
v
v
rotflmfao
rotflmfao
v
vvvvrotflmfao





rotflmfao


rotflmfaorotflmfao
v
v
rotflmfao
v


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

Magnettica said:


> And you told them yes right :laughing:


:laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

Jlarson said:


> Aw good you found the image tab, how's it feel to be out of your pvc box, er I mean cave?
> 
> :laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing:


My computer skills are getting better.. slowly :laughing:


----------



## Magnettica (Jan 23, 2007)

B4T what you need my friend is a Mac.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Magnettica said:


> B4T what you need my friend is a Mac.










​


----------



## Magnettica (Jan 23, 2007)

Wrong. Wrong. Wrong. 


Apple is an industry leader and Gates is a thief. :thumbsup:


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Magnettica said:


> Wrong. Wrong. Wrong.
> 
> 
> Apple is an industry leader and Gates is a thief. :thumbsup:


Right, right, right.








​


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

Magnettica said:


> Wrong. Wrong. Wrong.
> 
> 
> Apple is an industry leader and Gates is a thief. :thumbsup:












I got google on a PC, you will loose.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Jlarson said:


> I got google on a PC, you will loose.



No you don't.

_You can access_ Google from your PC. :thumbsup:


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

480sparky said:


> No you don't.
> 
> _You can access_ Google from your PC. :thumbsup:


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

A personal creation for all you Ifreaks out there:laughing::laughing:


----------



## Magnettica (Jan 23, 2007)

All I want is my iElectricianTalk App.


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

Magnettica said:


> All I want is my iElectricianTalk App.


You saw the Ipad first didn't you?


:jester:


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

My first computer was an Apple Quadra 950.. the whole setup cost me over $8,000.00.. the plan was buy the best so it would last me many many years..


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

In order to post that pic, I had to first save it in "pictures" and then send it to photobucket to post it here..

Are there any easier way of doing this??


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

Black4Truck said:


> In order to post that pic, I had to first save it in "pictures" and then send it to photobucket to post it here..
> 
> Are there any easier way of doing this??


Nope if there was 480 would be barging about is. That's what I do with mine, you get quick at it after about 100.


----------



## user438 (Jun 6, 2007)

480sparky said:


>


lol, everytime I meet a customer that has a mac book or whatever they are called I think the same thing, which is cool as long as they don't try and show me they're new islurp app


----------



## Bob Badger (Apr 19, 2009)

Black4Truck said:


> It was more like WTF.. I had to click on "more" to find images :thumbsup:


Or just look at the top of the page.:laughing:


----------



## Bob Badger (Apr 19, 2009)

Magnettica said:


> Wrong. Wrong. Wrong.
> 
> 
> Apple is an industry leader and Gates is a thief. :thumbsup:



And Microsoft is also an industry leader and Jobs is also a thief.


----------



## gold (Feb 15, 2008)

Black4Truck said:


> In order to post that pic, I had to first save it in "pictures" and then send it to photobucket to post it here..
> 
> Are there any easier way of doing this??


right click on the pic > save pic > manage attachments> push buton> recieve bacon


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

Bob Badger said:


> Or just look at the top of the page.:laughing:


Yep.. there it is.. I really hate hunting for things.. :whistling2:

Bob.. how did you post a pic of a contactor out of the Grainger site?


----------



## Magnettica (Jan 23, 2007)

Jlarson said:


> You saw the Ipad first didn't you?
> 
> 
> :jester:


:no: :no:


----------



## Magnettica (Jan 23, 2007)

Black4Truck said:


> Yep.. there it is.. I really hate hunting for things.. :whistling2:
> 
> Bob.. how did you post a pic of a contactor out of the Grainger site?



It'll be more difficult to do on a Windows model (no doubt!), but what I do is open the image in a new window. 

For you it would be I think right click > open image in new window

Then copy that URL > http://www.grainger.com/images/feature-newsletter-0810.jpg

Then







and this should happen.


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

Magnettica said:


> It'll be more difficult to do on a Windows model (no doubt!), but what I do is open the image in a new window.
> 
> For you it would be I think right click > open image in new window
> 
> ...


I do that when I need to post a picture for a :smartass: remark and it's time critical:laughing:, but if the URL changes the picture goes by by. If you host it you control what happens to it.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Black4Truck said:


> Yep.. there it is.. I really hate hunting for things.. :whistling2:
> 
> Bob.. how did you post a pic of a contactor out of the Grainger site?



I right-click on the image, then choose "View Image Properties". That will give me the URL for the image, which I highlight and copy (CTRL-C).

Then I just use the







icon here and paste the URL (CTRL-V).

Done.


----------



## Magnettica (Jan 23, 2007)

Jlarson said:


> I do that when I need to post a picture for a :smartass: remark and it's time critical:laughing:, but if the URL changes the picture goes by by. If you host it you control what happens to it.



I understand that. This sort of thing is made simple on a Mac. Click drag, click drag, click drag, etc etc etc.


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

This is what I am talking about.. post #16

http://www.electriciantalk.com/f2/ocp-question-16390/


----------



## 76nemo (Aug 13, 2008)

Black4Truck said:


> Yep.. there it is.. I really hate hunting for things.. :whistling2:
> 
> Bob.. how did you post a pic of a contactor out of the Grainger site?


Find a pic you want. Right click on it, then choose properties. If it's jpeg, copy it. See the icon with the mountain and sun in ET's toolbar? Click that and paste your http address for your picture.

Voila


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

Magnettica said:


> I understand that. This sort of thing is made simple on a Mac. Click drag, click drag, click drag, etc etc etc.


Same on a PC, copy paste. I hot linked post #56, and hosted #59.


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

76nemo said:


> Find a pic you want. Right click on it, then choose properties. If it's jpeg, copy it. See the icon with the mountain and sun in ET's toolbar? Click that and paste your http address for your picture.
> 
> Voila


 
All that worked till the click and paste... no address


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

Black4Truck said:


> All that worked till the click and paste... no address


Did ya right click on the image and hit properties?


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

Jlarson said:


> Did ya right click on the image and hit properties?


 
Yes... I can't copy address.. won't highlight


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

I had to click "select all" to highlight


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

Black4Truck said:


> Yes... I can't copy address.. won't highlight


The image must be protected by ID10T security.


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

OK.. I got the image to paste.. how do I make it larger?


----------



## cobra50 (Aug 12, 2009)

Test...Test...:thumbup:


----------



## 76nemo (Aug 13, 2008)

Black4Truck said:


> I had to click "select all" to highlight


 
Just left click/hold and drag across thee address or left click on it a couple of times, it'll highlight.


----------



## 76nemo (Aug 13, 2008)

cobra50 said:


> Test...Test...:thumbup:


 
"One in the drink, one in the stink"???:laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Black4Truck said:


> OK.. I got the image to paste.. how do I make it larger?



You'll need to get some sort of photo editing software, then save the image after you've enlarged it.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Magnettica said:


> I understand that. This sort of thing is made simple on a Mac. Click drag, click drag, click drag, etc etc etc.



It's easy on a PC, too.

Click key key click key key. Done. No etc etc etc.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Black4Truck said:


> Yes... I can't copy address.. won't highlight



Then it's not a standard image (jpg, bmp, gif, etc.). You'll need to Print the Screen, then copy that to your image editing software and work with it from there.


----------



## Magnettica (Jan 23, 2007)

Black4Truck said:


> Yes... I can't copy address.. won't highlight


That's cause you need a Mac.


----------



## MisterCMK (Jul 5, 2009)

n00bs

Right click image, select "Copy Image Location" and then add the img tags.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

​


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

I had one simular to that where I replaced the panel w/ a 200 amp main breaker enclosure, dropped into a troft and installed two 42 circuit main lug panels side by side


----------



## JoeKP (Nov 16, 2009)

480sparky said:


> ​


:thumbsup: my Garage door post is first. LOL


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

JoeKP said:


> :thumbsup: my Garage door post is first. LOL


Only cause I said Scotchkote in it. :laughing:


----------



## JoeKP (Nov 16, 2009)

Jlarson said:


> Only cause I said Scotchkote in it.


did it really? I dont remember any mention of scotchkote :laughing:


----------



## Mr. Sparkle (Jan 27, 2009)

JoeKP said:


> did it really? I dont remember any mention of scotchkote :laughing:


After seeing that pic of the google search I am really just beginning to realize how many DIY's are probably using Scotchkote instead of tape on their splices now.

B4 you should contact 3M for some royalties.


----------

